# How about a John Deere 110 TLB



## Hard At Werk

In the market for a new compact TLB. Looking at the JD 110 TLB. From what I gathered, its not that popular of a machine. Every forum I've been to its all Kubota... Kubota... I think, the 110 is alot more beefier than any Kubota i've seen incl L48,L39. Does anyone currently own or operate a 110. Any suggestions ?
By the way got a 2001 JD 4700 for sale 1700hrs


----------



## BSDeality

I've got a Kubota L48 and its pretty heavy duty. A lot of guys run orange around here for TLB's, not too much green, cause there is only one dealer and he doesn't deal with the TLB's, just the glorified garden tractors. My uncle had a JD 737? I don't know the model number, but he upgraded to an L35 after a year with the JD cause it wasn't up to his standards (this coming from a JD die-hard. He's got a 4 or 5 antiques he's redone).


----------



## Hard At Werk

I'm running green now, but i want to switch to yellow. Its not a big difference between the colors. the green and yellow are the same tractor except that the 110 has the loader built into the machine vs the greens attachment. All the Kubotas are the same way... attachments. Thats why I kinda favor the yellow more, also if you look closely at the backhoe its a bit heavier on the yellow than the green plus it has more oil flow and greater psi. The green that i have now moved mountains and still runs strong 1700hrs later


----------



## BSDeality

The loaders & backhoes are removable on all the Kubotas as far as I know. 

It really comes down to personal preference as almost all the machines now are similar in capacities if you take the time to compare apples to apples. Hell even the Kioti's are putting up impressive numbers. I've got about 375hrs on my L48 and (bought with 300hrs). I've been impressed with the lift cap. of both the loader and the backhoe so far.


----------



## Hard At Werk

to be honest thats the only thing that puts a frown on my face is the lift capacity on the 110 which is exceeded by the L48 by about 500 lbs.


----------



## salopez

hold on....the loader on the l39 and l48 are fixed. they do not come off.

also the jd110 compares to the l48 not the l39. personally i like the bota but you cannot get a factory cab like you can with the 110.

i think you should look at the jcb 210 which is only slightly heavier but will run ringds around both of these machines.


----------



## BSDeality

hmm I thought the L48 did have a removable loader. evidently not though. "loader-integrated reinforced frame"

FYI, the specs of the tractor can be found here. http://kubota.com/f/products/l48_Specs.pdf


----------



## Hard At Werk

so did i for some reason


----------



## michdeere

I bought my 110 the first year they came out and I couldn't be happier. I do run all Deere equipment, but I can honestly say _nothing_ about this machine has been a let-down. Very well built, plenty of power, and with the three point kit, I can run any rear mounted implement I want. I'm at about 800 hours and have had zero problems. None.

As far as the factory cab... I'm pretty sure Deere doesn't offer one from the factory....yet. They are building a couple of different compact utilities with factory cabs w/air & heat. My dealer says the 110's are due for some improvements very soon as they have remained unchanged since they came out in 2002. Perhaps a factory cab option is coming? And a turbo-ed engine? The aftermarket cabs are nice ($5-6k), but they do not have the sound deadening qualities that the factory cabs do. They are just plain noisy inside.

I don't think you can go wrong with the 110. Have you got different dealers nearby that would let you demo the Deere, Kubota, etc...? If you're gonna spend $40,000 it'd be nice to get the feel of each machine. You be the judge.


----------



## salopez

yep factory cab is an option. i have yet to see one on the lot that way but you can order it...or atleast you could in 06 when i was pricing them


----------



## Hard At Werk

I ran one one for a bit at a dealer just when it came out in 02. But hadn't sat on one since. I was getting numbers from dealers and one of them spilled the beans and told me that 100% its getting a new engine because of the wacko green people (emissions). Thats the only thing he knows of for sure. Its due out if I can recall correctly, the 5th of march.


----------



## Hard At Werk

It will no longer be Yanmar but JD's own diesel


----------



## BOSS550

Kubota for now. Kubota L39 loader is not a quick detach if that is what you mean. I think the Kubotas turn a little tighter but the clincher for me is the Hydro on the Deere and no cruise control. I prefer the shuttle shift trans of the Kubota. I also use mine like a small farm tractor a lot. No cruise control ( don't laugh New Holland Boomers have it!) with a hydro cramp the hell out of my leg after 4+ hours straight of planting or disking. It makes for a long 10 or 12 hour day. I don't think you can go wrong with either tho. Both are rock solid machines.


----------



## Hard At Werk

I appreciate all of your comments but I think I made up my mind. I'm going with the 110, found a good deal in Ohio


----------



## Mike S

What did you find if you dont mind? I am in the market also and have been looking around and found one also but its used1200 hrs. Does anyone push snow with one?


----------



## ff1221

A company i worked for in 2005 bought a 110 with an aftermarket cab. Great piece of equipment, awesome digging power on the hoe and the loader would lift 3000lbs without a flinch. The only complaint I had was the aftermarket cab, it was loud, and cold, and was about 8' tall, so it was the stupidest looking thing in the world. If they have a factory cab available for it then it's greatly improved. Super strong transmission, and a ton of hydraulic power. Haven't tried the Kubota, other than the B21, but I'm sure they are good, as with most Kubota stuff, but I'd still buy the Deere.


----------



## Mike S

Thinking of trading in my track loader CT322 for a 110. Thooughts? Thinking of doing that to handle my work load a little easier. I would like to hear how well they push snow and what is the biggest size high capacity snow bucket I can put on it?


----------



## salopez

what kind of work do you do the rest of the year? 

i would think you could put a 1yard snow bucket and 8 foot pusher on it. they are much lighter then what you have.


----------



## Mike S

salopez;519752 said:


> what kind of work do you do the rest of the year?
> 
> i would think you could put a 1yard snow bucket and 8 foot pusher on it. they are much lighter then what you have.


I would use it for the small excavating projects where I now have to take the CT322 and Mini Excavator to the job would be nice to only take one machine on my 20' trailer instead of haing to drag the backhoe trailer with both of the machines on it. They weigh about 17000 pounds together! The CT322 is not a 7500 pound machine when scaled it weighs 10500! Pretty heavy for a pickup! So it usally gets dragged to the job with the dump truck.


----------



## Hard At Werk

I found an '06 model but could care less... 7 hrs on it, its a brand new machine and the price on it was 35.5 it comes fully equipped with all auxilary hydraulics, HD bucket with the edge, quick coupler on the hoe. The paperwork is going through now. Only thing i gotta figure out is how I'm gonna move this machine to mass... To be honest, a small machine like that with 1200 hrs has seen some work. It also depends on how often you use it and what for. I buy my machines new because thats my bread. If I lose a day on down time, I'm out a G. The cost to fix is usually at least a days pay and don't forget you don't work that day either. As far as snow plowing, I don't do it so I don't know.


----------



## BOSS550

Pikeville Equipment in Oley Pa has a new 06 for $31,000. 2 foot bucket, front and rear hyd. No cab but I've never seen one with. You will luv the creep feature on the 110.


----------



## Hard At Werk

Anybody in here in the trucking business and has a flatbed or know anybody that runs one ?


----------



## powerjoke

Hard At Werk;530032 said:


> Anybody in here in the trucking business and has a flatbed or know anybody that runs one ?


send MICK a pm


----------



## accipiter12

I found this picture of a 110, didn't know they came with exhoes.

Blake
WA


----------



## Hard At Werk

That I've never seen considering I've seen quite a few


----------



## dlcequip

*Optons that supposebly dont exist*

Ive seen one with a cab at notrax in columbus ohio. Columbia gas ordered it. But that is supposebly not an option ether. just like the extendo hoe.


----------



## Hard At Werk

BOSS550;525961 said:


> Pikeville Equipment in Oley Pa has a new 06 for $31,000. 2 foot bucket, front and rear hyd. No cab but I've never seen one with. You will luv the creep feature on the 110.


 Got off the phone with the sales guy 2 min ago.... NO SUCH THING !!!:realmad:


----------



## BOSS550

I'd apologize but I'm not sure what for. They have ran an ad in Lancaster Farming for the last 2 months trying to unload this thing. I stopped to look at it 2X. Did they say they sold it or never had such a thing at that price? When I went by earlier this week it wasn't there anymore.


----------



## BOSS550

DId you talk to Roger or Donald?


----------



## Hard At Werk

I'm not sure which of them it was but he told me they sold it to a rental company for 38.5k and that was it ... unless he lied


----------



## IC-Smoke

*KUBOTA*!!!!!!!

We've been on the hunt for a great priced L39 / L35 but they are hard to find. Perfect size and built to take the abuse!!


----------



## Hard At Werk

we have a dealership with about 60 different machines sitting on their lot.... for years


----------



## BOSS550

Sorry man... wasn't intentionally trying to sent you on a goose chase. It sounds like the rental place bought a tiller or something too for 38.5K. The ad they ran I remenber well cuz it was awful cheap I thought. 32K with 5K down and 0% for 36 months.

Something to be aware of with the 110 cuz I just "ran into " it the other day. There are lots of hydraulics hanging down under there that I do not have on my Kubota. Had a guy run a 110 up on a pile to backdrag. He snagged a few rocks in the loose soil. Poked a hole in the trans filter and bent up a line that runs to the loader valve block. Also all the linkage for the loader stick hangs down in the dirt.

Sure he should have been more careful but he wasn't abusing things either. May want to look into a belly pan as an option for that machine??

JM .02


----------



## Hard At Werk

I've been giving it some thought.. but they want something close to $700 for skid plates


----------



## BOSS550

After laying under that thing replacing expensive hard lines, filters, and straightening some linkages I would have paid $2,700.oo for plates. We lost a whole day + 2 hrs till we got parts and put it all back together. At $1,000 a day being billed those $700 plates are like a 1 time insurance policy that never needs renewed. Ours are ordered LOL


----------



## Hard At Werk

sounds like a really good idea...


----------



## tony h

Sorry for a new post on an old thread.

Anyone consider the JCB MIDICX Fully enclosed cab Operate the removable back hoe from inside the cab.

The 110 does not have a factory cab.. and the aftermarket ones have an issue with the backhoe attached.


----------



## Hysert

I been running kubotas for 15 years now and i currently have an 06 L39 with hydros front and back and quick change rear. 4 hp different then the 110 and what sold me was the L39s swival seat versus the step over by deere, I also perfer shuttle shift over HST cause the HST robbs power. Kubotas L45 is HST and has the creep switch. The bakhoe is removable in 5 min the loader is not. As for quality and overall working ability theres no difference just the colour. And Yes I have ran a 110 too.


----------



## salopez

Hate to be the bearer of bad news but at one time there was a rare to be bought factory cab on the 110. i think back in 05 or so...they come across ebay every so often. 

personally I like the small JCB backhoes and the Kabotas.


----------



## tony h

Thanks. sorry for resurecting this Thread but it was within my choice of Tractor.


----------

